# In the words of Dame Shirley Bassey….



## P3LH (8 October 2021)

‘They say the next big thing is here, but to me it seems quite clear, that it’s all just a little bit of history repeating….’

After looking into a couple of other breeds, it became clear it had to be another corgi. They get under your skin & after all we were initially going to breed a litter to take one back, before deciding against it.

We discredited the idea of a dog this year and planned to seriously look next year. Then via one of the corgi people (I have said before they are like the mafia in terms of being ‘connected’…no wonder I found it so hard to find a good one first time round as a newcomer!) I heard of a litter with essentially the same breeding behind the bitch line to madam. And a super sire too who isn’t a huge overdone dog and actually has legs - a trend missing in certain corgi males (with some royal ancestors for any of you monarchists out there)

So, meet the Sherman tank’s apprentice. He is rather charming. The litter was super and very even, there wasn’t much between any of them. Some were perhaps flashier marked then him, but I don’t like too much white, and he was tailed whereas some were natural bobs. He won on temperament as was lovely and quiet, and slept on me when we first met them a few weeks ago.

I am sure he will decline all invitations to join in world domination related antics when he comes home in a few weeks time. At this stage I am not convinced he isn’t a Labrador spy, disguised in appropriate attire, sent to infiltrate the Pembroke corgi domain.


----------



## TheresaW (8 October 2021)

Congratulations. Can’t wait for the update when he’s home.


----------



## TPO (8 October 2021)

How lovely

What is his name?


----------



## Annette4 (8 October 2021)

Soooo handsome 🥰 Can't wait for more updates


----------



## stangs (8 October 2021)

P3LH said:



			I am not convinced he isn’t a Labrador spy, disguised in appropriate attire, sent to infiltrate the Pembroke corgi domain.
		
Click to expand...

A very valid concern. You will have to post lots of pictures of him so we can advice on whether that’s the case


----------



## Bellasophia (8 October 2021)

How lovely! my first dog was a corgi..super temperament and great offlead  (Mabinogion )dog.
When I saw your title I thought the theme  would be “ big spender”…lol.


----------



## Parrotperson (8 October 2021)

OMG!!! An apprentice! TO THE TANK?! Are you completely mad?!! 😂😂😂. Gorgeous though.
Can I be cheeky and ask how much a decent corgi costs these days? The local vet has a litter pending and I’d be tempted ;if I wasn’t supposed to be looking for a gun dog type!😂😂)


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 October 2021)

am really pleased you have found someone.  whether you will be pleased when the two of them gang up on you is debatable...he looks super sweet.. beware


----------



## P3LH (8 October 2021)

Thank you. No pet name yet. His kc name is political, I will share with you at a later date.

He is quite different to the tank in temp and personality, as are his parents. Madam is just like her mother. 

Prices really vary - it depends if you buy from a ‘good’ breeder or a ‘good breeder who is cashing in on the popularity of them and because they have show line bred corgis, get quite a market as being an ethical source’ - I should probably not comment any further. As a breed I would never buy from any form of advertising website - always through breed club or word of mouth.


----------



## chaps89 (8 October 2021)

Oh goodness he’s cute!


----------



## P3LH (9 October 2021)

Thank you. We think so too. I’m intrigued to see what colour he ends up, he is obviously a red but he and his siblings are all very dark and have copious amounts of black guard hairs which usually indicates a darker red/clear (unmarked) sable colour.


----------



## DabDab (9 October 2021)

Oh he is beautiful 😍😍

I knew your tales of corgi ownership woe were actually secretly tales of corgi ownership joy


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 October 2021)

He is very cute! Can't wait for more pictures when he gets home!


----------



## P3LH (9 October 2021)

DabDab said:



			Oh he is beautiful 😍😍

I knew your tales of corgi ownership woe were actually secretly tales of corgi ownership joy 

Click to expand...

They are very humorous to live with, and generally quite easy too if you can keep their minds happy. I feel with two it is going to be a case of clowns to the left of me and jokers to the right…


----------



## P3LH (9 October 2021)

Meanwhile:

“I don’t know what’s going on, but I know something is - and whatever it is…I won’t react well”


----------



## Parrotperson (9 October 2021)

😂 oh look at that face. Wait til she finds out she'll have an accomplice!


----------



## Bellasophia (9 October 2021)

…..definitely the stink eye.


----------



## Bradsmum (9 October 2021)

He is super cute - do not feed after midnight.....


----------



## P3LH (9 October 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			😂 oh look at that face. Wait til she finds out she'll have an accomplice!
		
Click to expand...

Our rough collie is even less impressed - he has seen all this before and knows what the retrieval of pens and things out of the shed means…


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 October 2021)

He is gorgeous.  I have known several very nice corgis, years ago my aunt & uncle kept them but why would you want an apprentice Sherman Tank?  Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## P3LH (9 October 2021)

Bradsmum said:



			He is super cute - do not feed after midnight.....
		
Click to expand...

He shows no gremlinous tendencies yet  He has been picked very carefully in terms of breeding and temperament. I had questioned having another as madam is very head strong even for the breed and i feared butting of heads with another of her breed - but I am confident there’ll be no head butting here and my original plan of ending up with a little herd of them will come to fruition. They aren’t easy dogs by any means, but they are good fun. Even when ignoring you. The positives far exceed the challenges.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 October 2021)

am looking forward to the pics of them together....


----------



## silv (10 October 2021)

I am insanely jealous, have wanted one for years, but they are like hens teeth here. He is an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## P3LH (10 October 2021)

silv said:



			I am insanely jealous, have wanted one for years, but they are like hens teeth here. He is an absolute sweetheart.
		
Click to expand...

My bitches sire, who is also great grand sire to the pup we are having - is a NZ import. From the Merthyr Wanda or Merthyr kennels. They seem to export quality dogs to lots of prominent breeders in the U.K. and US….those dogs nearly all go back to original U.K. imports from the Belroyd lines - which are some of the best there ever were.


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 October 2021)

He is lovely.


----------



## silv (11 October 2021)

P3LH said:



			My bitches sire, who is also great grand sire to the pup we are having - is a NZ import. From the Merthyr Wanda or Merthyr kennels. They seem to export quality dogs to lots of prominent breeders in the U.K. and US….those dogs nearly all go back to original U.K. imports from the Belroyd lines - which are some of the best there ever were.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I might follow this up, thanks


----------



## P3LH (11 October 2021)

silv said:



			Really? I might follow this up, thanks
		
Click to expand...

Have a Google of ‘Merthyr Wanda corgis’ and you’ll see. They are very nice dogs, quite big as a line - but very sound and generally good health and temperament. Gin’s sire acts like a furby and shows no negative impacts from being used at stud. He’s quite different in type to most the bitches he’s mated too but he’s a consistently good producer, and put to British bitches adds a bit of style and substance, with his impeccable and calm temperament.

generally, in this breed, the dogs are quieter than the bitches.


----------



## P3LH (14 October 2021)

Received these today. Clearly they are feeding him miracle grow. Seems a long time until he’s home.


----------



## Rosemary28 (14 October 2021)

He's adorable!


----------



## P3LH (14 October 2021)

I of course think so too.

Aside from being like the love child of Paddington bear, and super chilled out - he’s shaping up to be actually a very nice example of the breed already. Of course how they are at this age is never an indication but he has the seal of approval from the corgi people who think he is very nice…


----------



## Ratface (16 October 2021)

I know nothing whatsoever about corgis,  apart from being nipped sharply by one when I was about three.  I'm sure it was merited. I  can only remember being told not to make a fuss about it.
However, I am amazed by your puppy's ears! They rival Jodrell Bank as listening devices.  Very impressive.


----------



## Ratface (16 October 2021)

Jodrell Bank ears!! Lovely.


----------



## buddylove (17 October 2021)

Not at all puppy broody over here 🥺🥺
He is adorable!


----------



## P3LH (17 October 2021)

Ratface said:



			I know nothing whatsoever about corgis,  apart from being nipped sharply by one when I was about three.  I'm sure it was merited. I  can only remember being told not to make a fuss about it.
However, I am amazed by your puppy's ears! They rival Jodrell Bank as listening devices.  Very impressive.
		
Click to expand...

They grow into them in the end…but in terms of listening device they are quite marvellous at hearing the opening of a packet, fridge door or even telepathically hearing any food related thoughts.


----------



## P3LH (17 October 2021)

buddylove said:



			Not at all puppy broody over here 🥺🥺
He is adorable!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I still owe OH a MLDH, but won this one. He is very lovely and those who have met him at the breeders, who know their corgis, have all commented on how lovely and quiet he is. I think I will hopefully have less of his antics to share than madams


----------



## P3LH (17 October 2021)

Typically I had wanted to call him Spencer but thanks to the impending film I fear this will be assumed to have/come with royal connotations so we are back to the drawing board!


----------



## Parrotperson (17 October 2021)

How about Stanley? A good old fashioned name!!


----------



## Moobli (22 October 2021)

He’s gorgeous and perfect for you ❤️


----------



## P3LH (22 October 2021)

Thank you. I think I am a pastoral convert. I’d like to think I’d one day perhaps have another rough collie too, but enjoy every day with my old remaining man and hope we have many years of them still to come.

It has been a rough year here in many ways so this chap will go some way to doing some healing me thinks. Sunday cannot come quick enough.


----------



## Moobli (23 October 2021)

Look forward to seeing photos and hearing updates.


----------



## P3LH (24 October 2021)

Well, we are home. Richbourne Lord speaker aka Fergus aka Gus.

the tank has been suitably unpleasant to him and is in time out already (exhibit c), I think it’s going to take perhaps more work than I thought. She keeps lying by the side of his puppy pen, so I think that must be positive. She’s just unsure.

At least H is very fond of him already.


----------



## Parrotperson (24 October 2021)

Oh! He’s very handsome! And exhibit c is 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 October 2021)

gorgeous,  madam doesnt look impressed


----------



## P3LH (24 October 2021)

Well, it didn’t take long at all. After some negotiation, the queen of darkness has decided he’s quite fun to chase and run with - so he can stay.


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (24 October 2021)

P3LH said:



			Well, it didn’t take long at all. After some negotiation, the queen of darkness has decided he’s quite fun to chase and run with - so he can stay.
		
Click to expand...

The queen of darkness is plotting how astray she will lead him😂


----------



## P3LH (24 October 2021)

Ears of a horse said:



			The queen of darkness is plotting how astray she will lead him😂
		
Click to expand...

She gets very frustrated that he’s very good and doesn’t follow her into the shadowland. The only naughtiness she’s achieved is distracting him everytime we go out to attempt toilet training.

We’ve had some small episodes of her chancing being a swine to him but generally ok. She bit him once, he went and shit on her bed to even things up. This was shortly after. I think she’s accepting defeat.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (24 October 2021)

Aww goodness, he is very cute!


----------



## misst (24 October 2021)

Congratulations! He is absolutely gorgeous. Madam will come round I'm sure . May he bring you much joy and healing x


----------



## Clodagh (24 October 2021)

Oh my he doesn’t even look real! So gorgeous. 
Have loads of fun.
He is the cutest puppy I have ever seen.


----------



## Moobli (24 October 2021)

He’s gorgeous!  Madam will soon succumb to his charm ❤️


----------



## Rosemary28 (24 October 2021)

He’s so cute! And madam is just hilarious 😂


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 October 2021)

love the first pic with the 2 of them together, beautiful


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (25 October 2021)

What lovely pictures!


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 October 2021)

OMG her face!!!


----------



## P3LH (25 October 2021)

CorvusCorax said:



			OMG her face!!!
		
Click to expand...

I honestly have never known a dog so actively encourage a new pup to be a demon. I watched her show him how to pop the lid of the dog food tub today, three times then nip him because he just sat there. She kept hiding at the back of the hydrangeas to get him to go into the flower beds (which she isn’t allowed to do) and when he wouldn’t she jumped on him. If I wasn’t convinced she was demonic before, I am now. Few teething problems over him having food and toys, which we were prepared for - but generally it’s going ok.


He is just so GOOD. Toilet training is a write off as she distracts him every visit out so it’s going to be slow, but other than that - he is SO good. The complete opposite of she at this age. Knowing your lines pays off this time.

The only habit she has taught him is to sit on the footstool, her favourite place. In general so far he just likes to be with you, and hasn’t nipped once. Just snuggles in a lot. By this point with the tank she’d bitten through my lip for touching a carrot I gave her.

His breeders are very well known for their labradors. I remain unconvinced one hasn’t snuck into his gene pool. He can’t be all corgi.


----------



## P3LH (25 October 2021)

One last one and then I’ll stop for now, I promise. It’s a good job we’re both off work this week and purposefully planned nothing. He’s an excellent time waster. I think he will be very good fun.


----------



## BlackRider (25 October 2021)

He is adorable!


----------



## P3LH (25 October 2021)

It has been a long time since I’ve had a ‘normal’ puppy. The Sherman tank, despite being well bred and well reared, was always very challenging. The last puppy before her was dear departed nightmare terrier (supposed to be a ‘teacup yorkie’ - he was not) who came to us at four months rescued from a puppy farm and with lots and lots of issues. It is quite nice to have one who got the memo about puppyhood.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 October 2021)

he looks very cuddly,  her not so much


----------



## P3LH (25 October 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			he looks very cuddly,  her not so much 

Click to expand...

She takes her job of being a miniature German shepherd very seriously.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 October 2021)

Sawn Off Shepherd


----------



## P3LH (25 October 2021)

CorvusCorax said:



			Sawn Off Shepherd
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the description a breeder, although I forget who, gave me many years ago when I asked what they were like to live with. Incredibly accurate.


----------



## Unicorn (25 October 2021)

P3LH said:



			One last one and then I’ll stop for now, I promise....
		
Click to expand...

Please don't! He's unbelievably cute 😍


----------



## DabDab (25 October 2021)

He is to die for, and the contrast between her facial expressions and his are hilarious


----------



## P3LH (26 October 2021)

Trying to get one over exuberant (at the best of times) adult corgi to accept rest as has clearly overdone it being a mad beast with the new pup, with a ten week old very exuberant corgi pup in tow, is proving a real exercise in patience, humour and good will today


----------



## Parrotperson (26 October 2021)

I'm not entirely convinced you're conning us. They're obviously soft toys........😂😂


----------



## P3LH (26 October 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			I'm not entirely convinced you're conning us. They're obviously soft toys........😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that. He is rather stief like.
He isn’t very bright, frequently gets this stuck on him and carries on as normal…


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 October 2021)

he is so sweet,  bet he changes when he learns all from his big sister


----------



## P3LH (26 October 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			he is so sweet,  bet he changes when he learns all from his big sister 

Click to expand...

Not convinced he will, he’s a very different personality to madam. So much as a cross sounding word and he is grief stricken.


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 October 2021)

give him time   she will tell him that you are a soft touch


----------



## P3LH (27 October 2021)

Today we are helping in the garden and very good at barking to tell me where the slugs are.


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2021)

I want a corgi. He is the best thing ever.


----------



## Rosemary28 (27 October 2021)

He is so adorable!


----------



## P3LH (27 October 2021)

Clodagh said:



			I want a corgi. He is the best thing ever.
		
Click to expand...

There is one brother left from the litter due to back word…who is very nice


----------



## Annette4 (27 October 2021)

I've been actively avoiding this thread as I knew the photos would make my green eyed monster rear her ugly head but I couldn't resist.....and I was right!

He is a total babe and I'm a little bit in love 🥰


----------



## P3LH (27 October 2021)

Annette4 said:



			I've been actively avoiding this thread as I knew the photos would make my green eyed monster rear her ugly head but I couldn't resist.....and I was right!

He is a total babe and I'm a little bit in love 🥰
		
Click to expand...

He is very lovely, I must confess I’m a bit smitten. Im glad we went for another in the end. He really is a dear little fellow already The adult dogs behind him were all lovely too (and casual film stars being in the crown and some music video for an American both and I’ve never heard of), they all go back to the ryslip breeding (like her) and feature her sire behind Gus’ grandmother. The sires side is heavy with Ermyn breeding, which is where the connections to the illicit goings on at the house of windsor comes in. He wasn’t one of these huge overdone dogs, and had a great temperament too.

We were very rigorous about picking a very quiet little chap and I think we got it right. All of this makes me sound quite cold towards madam - she is of course much loved too, and a huge character, but very complex and she has the ingrained sharpness/too cleverness from her Mother. I had thought the sires influence may have been a calming factor but whilst it did with her sisters, she’s nothing like her pa. I knew it wouldn’t work to have such a character as she this time round despite the initial pup that caught my eye, being just that.

And of course they had to be the right breeder too. Even some of the ‘good’ ones have seen the merits of the market for them. His were/are wonderful, although more famed for their labs as I said.

Gus fits the bill. He adores our rough collie too.


----------



## Books'n'dogs (27 October 2021)

I'm madly jealous!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 October 2021)

Annette4 said:



			I've been actively avoiding this thread as I knew the photos would make my green eyed monster rear her ugly head but I couldn't resist.....and I was right!

He is a total babe and I'm a little bit in love 🥰
		
Click to expand...

there is one dog left,    just saying


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2021)

P3LH said:



			There is one brother left from the litter due to back word…who is very nice 

Click to expand...

Thank you, but it’s one in one out now and I asked the girls who was going and they declined.


----------



## chaps89 (27 October 2021)

Oh goodness he’s adorable!


----------



## BBP (27 October 2021)

I’ve tried so hard not to look at these. I’ve always loved corgis, knew a smashing one in NZ who was a working dog with cattle. I’d love one!


----------



## Annette4 (27 October 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			there is one dog left,    just saying 

Click to expand...

I already told OH, he asked where I was sending Dobby since we can't afford 4 dogs 🙄😭


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 October 2021)

Annette4 said:



			I already told OH, he asked where I was sending Dobby since we can't afford 4 dogs 🙄😭
		
Click to expand...

but he is only a little one


----------



## P3LH (29 October 2021)

He really has settled in incredibly well. A well rounded pup and a real pleasure. I will miss having all day to lark around with him when I am back at work and he is dogsat for a period of the day by Mum.


----------



## P3LH (1 November 2021)

He has bonded very tightly with dear old H, who already had taught him many good things. Gus already understands the meaning of no better than someone else…he is very very eager to please. Today he was ‘told off’ for the first time - and couldn’t cope so subsequently followed me around being good - sitting without being asked for example, desperately seeking praise. No memo about being a corgi has been received yet.

It is strange but I can’t remember not having him pottering along beside me already.


----------



## Moobli (2 November 2021)

How lovely he is!  Dogs are so much more biddable than bitches most of the time 😂. It’s lovely he has already befriended Hunter ❤️


----------



## P3LH (9 November 2021)

Still awaiting the naughtiness to kick in. He is still lovely, very endearing, sweet natured, quiet, and - whispers- (still a bit dense). He is a very ‘funny’ chap who really does go out of his way to do silly things. Still no coercion into mischief.

Madam is like a psychotic bunny boiler with him and one moment adores him, then next wants to eat him. The old boy still dotes on him and even the cats are quite fond of him.

We attended the Welsh corgi league show Sunday and it was very apparent even when being around lots of different lines of breeding - that I’m not the only one to have a bitch who lives up to the name, and to have a dog who is a dosy little clown. It seems even more so in pembrokes than my experience of other breeds that many of the bitches are very sharp, and very intense.


----------



## Annette4 (9 November 2021)

My bitch was very much like yours but I always put it down to her missing out of training and socialisation as I picked her up and was in hospital with a broken back for a month 3 days later. It sounds like I might have been wrong. Jack was very much like your boy.


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 November 2021)

Yes my Mum's bitch Judy was horrendous apparently  everyone had to stand on a chair to escape her nipping.


----------



## P3LH (9 November 2021)

Annette4 said:



			My bitch was very much like yours but I always put it down to her missing out of training and socialisation as I picked her up and was in hospital with a broken back for a month 3 days later. It sounds like I might have been wrong. Jack was very much like your boy.
		
Click to expand...

I think it varies quite a bit to the ‘depth of character’ shall we say, and there will always be exceptions like one of the litter sisters to our bitch is as soppy and laid back as a retriever. On the whole it seems bitches in the breed are more opinionated and forthright, then acting on that to differing degrees from individual to individual. In my case I just happened to get one that exercises that to the highest degree possible, and everything is an argument.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 November 2021)

This popped up on Twitter this morning...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_corgis

*Contents*

1 History
2 Domestic life
*3 Victims*
4 Influence
5 See also
6 References


----------



## P3LH (10 November 2021)

CorvusCorax said:



			This popped up on Twitter this morning...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_corgis

*Contents*

1 History
2 Domestic life
*3 Victims*
4 Influence
5 See also
6 References


Click to expand...

Complete fake news. Smear campaign. Outrageous claims.

The early royal corgis, like many of them in that era were….interesting.
Jokes aside, their temperament back in those days was…best contextualised by really putting into perspective they were only a generation or two fresh off the farm, hence why they all looked so different too. They really were a scatterbred farm dog, really like the farm bred russells we see - and all grouped together by one defining trait, ‘nip and duck’. It didn’t really matter what they looked like as long as they were small enough not to get hoofed in the face and had this behaviour trait. That’s what made a corgi a corgi. Some were bigger than others, some were longer, some were lower, some looked like mini Welsh sheepdogs, some were more bull terrier like - it varied a lot. But people forget they were ‘hardcore’ stock dogs before the early breeders started collecting them and breeding a type, and you read and hear about the early types holding beef cattle at bay by the nose, or clamping on to the tails of waywood young steers. They were also bred to free think and didn’t work anything like a collie e.g told what to do. More like farmyard bouncers.

Their temp and personality in the days where the queens early corgis were taking chunks out of coppers and clock winders alike would be more akin these days to Aussie cattle dogs/kelpies whereas nowadays general temperament has ‘improved’ as a pet dog (he says..) and you don’t find the herding instinct there much. Breeders have bred away from what they were. Most are just like teddies today - which I’m not sure how I feel about. I was intrigued at the WCL show Sunday how much variation in type there is. Some were so long snd low that everything dragged on the floor, and their slab sides wobbled as they moved. It was nice to see some lither, higher on the leg lines.

Interestingly I believe there is a link between the dogs that do still have the herding characteristics and the sharpness - madam does herd, madam also doesn’t like when people and other pets aren’t all in one space too…


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 November 2021)

I saw a Cardigan puppy when I was away last week. Must be only the second one I've ever seen.


----------



## P3LH (10 November 2021)

CorvusCorax said:



			I saw a Cardigan puppy when I was away last week. Must be only the second one I've ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

And again quite different as their ancestors goes more towards a teckle type dog. Cardi pups have the most marvellously entertaining ears I always find.


----------



## P3LH (10 November 2021)

For anyone who cares here are some of the first corgi ‘types’ in the early days. Then in the third image, the show bench photo of when ‘type’ was more established as the breed most of us think of when we think corgi, from one of the best kennels there was imo - although type has deviated in certain lines these days from those exquisite wey dogs, which is interesting as the standard has never changed.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 November 2021)

the second photo is how i remember them in my youth,(a very long time ago)


----------



## misst (12 November 2021)

I love the expression on the face of the one on the far right of the group photo he looks for all the world as if he is planning something darstardly.


----------



## Moobli (12 November 2021)

This made me chuckle


----------



## P3LH (13 November 2021)

First walk - done. Him being slightly dense, we aren’t convinced he even noticed anything was different to the garden. First time walking on a lead and didn’t seem to even notice that either…


----------



## P3LH (13 November 2021)

P.S yes I know, I’m a terrible owner for not lead training him before taking him out for the first walk but…ive never bothered with any of them. Rather take it as it comes.


----------



## Parrotperson (13 November 2021)

What a good lad. Was the tank ok too? Didn’t try and lead him astray?!

I have mine walking on a lead quite well already. But only because we discovered having re fenced the garden fir him that he soooo small he can just skip merrily through it. 🙄😂. Fencer chap coming next week to sort.


----------



## Moobli (13 November 2021)

He’s beautiful 😍. I don’t lead train immediately either.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 November 2021)

He is looking even cuter if that is possible.


----------



## P3LH (13 November 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			What a good lad. Was the tank ok too? Didn’t try and lead him astray?!

I have mine walking on a lead quite well already. But only because we discovered having re fenced the garden fir him that he soooo small he can just skip merrily through it. 🙄😂. Fencer chap coming next week to sort.
		
Click to expand...

She is exemplary on walks and does so, I’m sure, to show me up as to ensure everyone that meets her becomes a naysayer about her true vibrant character. Model, quiet and compliant dog in public. Her only downfall is recall as, she knows best.


----------



## P3LH (13 November 2021)

We also stopped off for breakfast en route and he dosed under the table apparently unaware of the exceptional amounts of admiration he was receiving from passers by. There were several people quite unenthused at his ignorance to their attempts to call him over to say hello.


----------



## P3LH (13 November 2021)

Moobli said:



			He’s beautiful 😍. I don’t lead train immediately either.
		
Click to expand...

Well I just find it pointless as although they might get used to being ‘on’ a lead it’s in a fake environment. He was great after initially being confused why he couldn’t dash off to chase leaves.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 November 2021)

If they want to be round you as a matter of course, lead training is secondary anyway.


----------



## P3LH (20 November 2021)

Every time I blink he seems to have grown and changed. Forgot how hard it is to be productive in any area of life with a puppy. Very distracting.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 November 2021)

he has grown!!!! a very harmonious picture, is madam happy with her handsome companion, he is getting better looking every time you post


----------



## P3LH (21 November 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			he has grown!!!! a very harmonious picture, is madam happy with her handsome companion, he is getting better looking every time you post
		
Click to expand...

That is dependent to how compliant he is being to her whims and demands. He has started to tell her off when she’s being too rough or is pestering him, but generally they are firm friends.


----------



## Clodagh (22 November 2021)

He is just delightful 😍


----------



## P3LH (24 November 2021)

During this evenings training session I concluded two things.

a) he does things when asked first time AND has impulse control over food. He simply cannot be a true Pembroke. They don’t know the meaning of food being in existence for longer than a fraction of a second.

&

B) see below, he has ideas above his station as to what to expect from life with me/and with training of me. Some of his litter mates may be getting ring ready but he can dream on


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 November 2021)

he is a little star


----------



## chaps89 (24 November 2021)

He’s a sweetheart. Can I ask a stupid question please? Are there tails naturally short?


----------



## P3LH (25 November 2021)

chaps89 said:



			He’s a sweetheart. Can I ask a stupid question please? Are there tails naturally short?
		
Click to expand...

Both of mine have long tails but yes, you do get natural bobs. Several in Gus’ litter were natural Bob tail, as was his Dam.


----------



## chaps89 (25 November 2021)

P3LH said:



			Both of mine have long tails but yes, you do get natural bobs. Several in Gus’ litter were natural Bob tail, as was his Dam.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou


----------



## P3LH (25 November 2021)

although it’s worth noting…length of natural bobs vary a lot. His dam and bobbed siblings all have a little stump. As you can see here there are other ‘options’ too that crop up….it’s believed the original mongrel type dogs which became corgis were all natural bobs…

https://www.welshcorgi-news.ch/Gesundheit/Bobtails_eng.html


----------



## P3LH (5 December 2021)

Officially started having (albeit short ones) trips out with both the others now. Mainly to get him used to walking in a line (because I’m anal about on lead etiquette) and for socialising.

He really doesn’t care about anything though which is interesting, I’m yet to see him even flinch. He met a 9 month old OES X standard poodle which was one of the biggest dogs I’ve ever seen, and didn’t bat an eyelid/was completely neutral about the whole thing.


----------



## P3LH (11 December 2021)

4 months old today.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 December 2021)

Getting better looking all of the time, he looks really cuddly, is he?


----------



## P3LH (11 December 2021)

He’s still a bit thick, so quite happy to lie all over you - hasn’t quite figured out there are more exciting things to do yet…


----------



## Goldenstar (11 December 2021)

So lovely Hes beautiful


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 December 2021)

He is just gorgeous!
If you didn't lose him and he came back to you with the others, he didn't need a lead, did he?


----------



## P3LH (11 December 2021)

We don’t do any off lead walking with any of the dogs on this particular walk due to the high density of deer, and the a road which runs near the entrance - even mine with the best recall find it rather too tempting. Although there is a very nice pub at the end of it which makes it worth it, the risks aren’t worth it. They tend to just spring out a few feet away when you least expect it.


----------



## Moobli (11 December 2021)

He is so handsome.


----------



## P3LH (19 December 2021)

Well the honey moon period is over it seems (which we were prepared for) as the tank has decided to sporadically pick on him or take rough housing too far and see it as a sly excuse to have a pop at him after luring him into false sense of security. Probably heavily influenced by being due in season and a hormonal PITAS.

Meaning he has started to  snap at her in certain situations where she’s throwing her weight around, and small war ensues. I felt we would probably get to this point so we were wel prepared, as a result there are lots of words are being had and playfighting is off the menu.

Generally they are best pals, and everyone gets on well. He’s still a bit dense, and house training is still bane of my life.


----------



## P3LH (19 December 2021)

As you can see, generally we are inseparable. She is facing more of a learning curve than he after spending her life with dogs who have put up with her nonsense.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 December 2021)

they both look so sweet,  i suppose appearances can be deceptive..


----------



## P3LH (19 December 2021)

They are both very sweet. They’re loving, and faithful and great fun too - hence why we got another, they are like living with furry little comedians or as my OH calls them furry little antidepressants. It is impossible to be sad when you have one as they are such huge characters, and will go out of their way to do things to make you smile.

They are just their breed, and know their own minds - and only a fool would underestimate that.

I do often wonder with their surge in popularity in recent years, how shocked some owners must be. We well researched for several years before getting the first and even we were not shocked but I suppose surprised at just how ‘corgi’ they are from tiny. It doesn’t slip in with age, it’s there from the start. They need strong strong leadership from the start. We underestimated that with madam and gave her puppy grace as I had done with both rough collies, as I didn’t do much witj them until they were a bit older. I’m fully transparent that she is part her genetic make up and natural personality, and she is half half us not being firm and clear enough from the start. Had she been managed in a more rigid way from tiny, I’m sure she would still be a challenge but perhaps less likely to throw her weight around.

Perhaps that’s why number 2 is proving easier than number 1, as we’ve started from day dot and the non negotiables (of which for a corgi, their must be many) were there for him to read before deciding if he wanted the job or not  

As I often say to people who are surprised as how strong willed they are, and I think I’ve said here before - think Aussie cattle dog but watered down. If they were weak willed, they wouldn’t have lasted very long working with cattle. They also aren’t afraid to challenge no matter how big you are, as although my jeans are a little tighter already this festive season - beef steers are somewhat larger!


----------



## P3LH (20 December 2021)

Avoiding all the covid bad news, lowering the portcullis and pulling up the drawer bridge as one bunkers down with Christmas films - ignoring news about cobra meetings and new restrictions.

we must all be more Gus at this time I feel.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 December 2021)

your posts do make me smile, please dont stop and more pics are welcome


----------



## P3LH (29 December 2021)

The tank has always been a terrible resource guarder of her bowl, ever since she came to us as a puppy. She was what I’d class as a liability with it at one point.

In turn, due to how she is with food - the apprentice had begun to be quite resource guarding minded of food from other animals - perfectly fine with people, but not the others.

We’ve never stopped working with madam - so I was very pleased that over the last week or so we’ve gotten to this point (ignoring the flooring!)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 December 2021)

P3LH said:



			The tank has always been a terrible resource guarder of her bowl, ever since she came to us as a puppy. She was what I’d class as a liability with it at one point.

In turn, due to how she is with food - the apprentice had begun to be quite resource guarding minded of food from other animals - perfectly fine with people, but not the others.

We’ve never stopped working with madam - so I was very pleased that over the last week or so we’ve gotten to this point (ignoring the flooring!)
		
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with the flooring that I can see.    That looks like real progress on the food front.


----------



## Parrotperson (29 December 2021)

I quite like the flooring! And the dogs aren’t bad either!


----------



## P3LH (29 December 2021)

Not much between them these days in size. Also looking more similar in type - he will be lighter and not as low at the front I think. 

Our dear old rough collie boy looked outside as we packed the car and headed back to his bed and under the duvet - he has more sense.

People who meet him are surprised when I say his age in terms of how well mannered he is. I am fond of pointing out its what happens when you tell a puppy no from time to time.

He is marvellously dog neutral and doesn’t bat an eyelid when having several every walk charge up and get in his face.


----------



## P3LH (3 January 2022)

It is funny aa I think I notice it more in chunks due to my job, as another term is about to begin I see how much he has changed again in a very short window. I tend to find myself guilty as many of us are, as sometimes it feels more like going through the motions of normal life when back in work mode for the term. Then a break comes again and you sit back and take stock. He will be an adolescent next time I blink I’m sure.

Mild mannered and dozy, but a wonderful soul indeed. Once we fully crack house training I will be happier though, but I can’t complain as he really is great fun to live with. He balances madam out perfectly and makes her a much more content and settled soul too.


----------



## P3LH (9 January 2022)

Same breed.
Similar breeding lines.
Same upbringing.
Very different personalities as you can see!🤣


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 January 2022)

😂😂😂🥰


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 January 2022)

https://fb.watch/atOSJaFCUO/

No pressure!


----------



## pistolpete (12 January 2022)

Cute! Love him. A little Maverick!


----------



## P3LH (12 January 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



https://fb.watch/atOSJaFCUO/

No pressure!
		
Click to expand...

Keep on dreaming. An insect forty miles ago would move and distract him entirely.


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 January 2022)

love that little dog's attitude , so cute


----------



## Parrotperson (13 January 2022)

Had to take Rocky to the vet today as he has vomiting and diarrhoea poor little man 

anyway the nurses were all very distracted. One said come and take a look at these.
And behind the desk were 3 beautiful corgi pups. The last of a litter of 8.

oh boy was I tempted. But I think my husband would divorce me!!


----------



## P3LH (22 January 2022)

Not far off 6 months. Almost time for a new collar.


----------



## HashRouge (22 January 2022)

P3LH said:



			Not far off 6 months. Almost time for a new collar.
		
Click to expand...

He is the cutest thing I think I've ever seen, I love him!


----------



## Books'n'dogs (22 January 2022)

My mom always says there's no such thing as a puppy that isn't adorable but I think he got an extra dose of adorableness!


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 January 2022)

love these pics, looks like his ears are fully grown before the rest of him,  so cute, they are both very photogenic


----------



## Parrotperson (24 January 2022)

I shall be most disappointed if you don’t have them trained to do this soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485129819104841728


----------



## P3LH (24 January 2022)

Parrotperson said:



			I shall be most disappointed if you don’t have them trained to do this soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485129819104841728

Click to expand...

That’s generally what Gus thinks walking on lead looks like anyway!


----------



## P3LH (5 February 2022)

More dog than puppy now.

Does have some degree of recall but is easily distracted by queen of darkness and her mischief so I leave leads on as something to step on (needed).

Does not have same contempt for humanity as corgi number 1 as well documented and quite notable here.


----------



## Moobli (5 February 2022)

Oh yes he is looking more mature now and quite different to the QoD herself.  In your last photo I remarked to myself how alike they are, but in this photo he has certainly become more masculine in appearance.  You have a good looking pack.


----------



## P3LH (5 February 2022)

Thank you, and dear old H isn’t looking too bad for 11 either.

I think Gus might be quite different in type than madam, despite sharing similar breeding further back.


----------



## P3LH (12 February 2022)

6 months old yesterday. They all have a good morning groom each Saturday, but it surprised me this morning how much he has rather suddenly changed. Even to groom there is suddenly more of him, and he seems to have more substance - but without being like a bowling ball. These are boring photos I took for his breeder, sorry!

He is still very much a raw puppy, as they should be at this age and not overdone mini adults, but already a handsome chap. I remain hopeful he will be higher on the leg than some when fully grown based on his shape currently, and his adult cost has started to come through and looked much of a rich red. If I had more time I’d have a go at showing him, but I also don’t think I’d have the patience given the amount of face judging I’ve observed.

Most importantly he has one of the best temperaments in any dog I’ve ever known and such a pleasure to live with. The slowest I’ve had to house train, but other than that I can’t fault him. His temperament is as such that I can put him in any situation even at this age and, well, he doesn’t seem to notice! He came into work with me this week and took it all in his stride, I’m not convinced he even knew he was anywhere different. Perhaps that is why he’s such a joy to live with, being slightly dim as opposed to corgi 1 who has the brain of a super genius. I’m still of the opinion the world could explode and he would still be sat there trying to figure out what he’d missed, but - he’s ace.


----------



## DabDab (12 February 2022)

Ooo, he has chunked out, he's looking great. And he's lost nothing of that delightfully earnest expression bless him. So very different from your pics of the QoD 😂.


----------



## P3LH (12 February 2022)

DabDab said:



			Ooo, he has chunked out, he's looking great. And he's lost nothing of that delightfully earnest expression bless him. So very different from your pics of the QoD 😂.
		
Click to expand...

He looks at you to ask what are we doing next - up for anything, she looks at you to tell you exactly what is happening, when and in what order.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 February 2022)

He is lovely, very like one I see locally who is a gem.


----------



## P3LH (12 February 2022)

Thank you. He is perhaps a little longer than I prefer in the breed but that’s hard to call at this age when they’re very rangy as often, as was the case with madam, the rest of them catches up and falls into more moderators proportion with time. He’s very sound when he moves either way.


----------



## P3LH (19 March 2022)

Time is running away from us it seems.

For both eldest and youngest especially. The latter is seven and a half months now and very much more a young dog rather than puppy, and one who has his own personality and quirks. The former is clocking on for twelve and suddenly really showing his age.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (19 March 2022)

Fabulous picture! They all look very happy!


----------



## Ratface (19 March 2022)

When I was three years old, I was very badly bitten by a "pet" corgi, and then smacked because "you must have done something to annoy him". Consequently,  I've stayed well away from any that I have come across. 
I'd make an exception for yours.


----------



## Rosemary28 (20 March 2022)

That’s a lovely photo of them all


----------



## P3LH (20 March 2022)

Rosemary28 said:



			That’s a lovely photo of them all
		
Click to expand...

I make the most of the three of them as I unfortunately am not too convinced how long we will remain a three, but we take each day as it comes. This glorious spring weather is good for all canine bones; old, young and evil alike.


----------



## P3LH (20 March 2022)

PS for the dear old H fan club of which some of you lovely lot have inboxed me after my last post - he’s quite ok, just getting old.

I’m confident he will see in his birthday at the end of the year, but less confident he will see next years. He’s almost totally blind, going quite deaf, arthritic in his front legs, stiff and doddery in the back ones. hardly any teeth, lumps and bumps (the kind the vet says not to be worried about everywhere) and now showing signs that his ticker might be showing wear and tear (noisy breathing, lots of sleeping, and very slow and doddery in general) and probably starting to wind down and run out of fuel - but he’s happy and the vet agrees.

 He still plods on our walks each day, still eats like a horse and most importantly still pulls off the wind machine in a 1980s power ballad video look marvellously.

His dad made 15. His granny 18! So I hope I have him for much longer but he’s lived a good, happy and healthy life thus far, rather a charmed one in the health stakes that’s for sure, so I think when death eventually comes for him, he’ll greet it with a slow wag of the tail and head tilt reserved for rather special friends only.


----------



## P3LH (26 March 2022)

Finally filling out so no longer looks as long as a ferret.

Maturing nicely, with the nicest of temperaments - and moves as a herding dog should.


Most pleased he’s not a ferret any longer.

I do like ferrets, but not in lieu of my dogs.

I think he’ll be quite nice when he’s done. Probably should have showed him.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (26 March 2022)

He's not just nice, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (26 March 2022)

He's a wee stunner!


----------



## P3LH (2 April 2022)

-disclaimer- Gus is a bit of an asshat at the moment. He’s started this lovely habit of shouting his mouth off at other dogs - inevitably about the injustice of British politics, the cost of living crisis, war and covid like the rest of us probably - until greeted by the other dog where he goes back to Mr sociable again. Riddle me that one? Wherever he’s picked this up from he can send it back to and ask for a refund immediately.

Weird few weeks dog wise as thought we’d be down to two as the old man picked up kennel cough and struggled to shift it, really battered him - including collapsing on a walk and having to be carried home. He seems to have perked up. So on we all march.


----------



## Clodagh (2 April 2022)

P3LH said:



			-disclaimer- Gus is a bit of an asshat at the moment. He’s started this lovely jab but of shouting his mouth off at other dogs - inevitably about the injustice of British politics, the cost of living crisis, war and covid like the rest of us probably - until greeted by the other dog where he goes back to Mr sociable again. Riddle me that one? Wherever he’s picked this up from he can send it back to and ask for a refund immediately.

Weird few weeks dog wise as thought we’d be down to two as the old man picked up kennel cough and struggled to shift it, really battered him - including collapsing on a walk and having to be carried home. He seems to have perked up. So on we all march.
		
Click to expand...

Gus is just checking that you aren’t complacent.
Glad old boy rallied.


----------



## P3LH (2 April 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Gus is just checking that you aren’t complacent.
Glad old boy rallied.
		
Click to expand...

Just wanting to make sure I don’t take his goodness for granted as my OH said!
Dear old H is happy enough! Though a bit dazed most of the time these days and needs a bit of reminding where things are!


----------



## Annette4 (2 April 2022)

He's obviously been chatting to Ginny, that's her M.O. and for that I can only apologise 🤣🙈


----------



## P3LH (2 April 2022)

Annette4 said:



			He's obviously been chatting to Ginny, that's her M.O. and for that I can only apologise 🤣🙈
		
Click to expand...

As only corgi owners will know - we have now entered the ‘I am a stock dog’ phase where everything must be made move and when it doesn’t move, negotiation goes out of the window and reasonable force is used to make it do so….


----------



## Annette4 (2 April 2022)

🤣🤣 I know that all too well!


----------



## P3LH (11 April 2022)

The puppy has officially been replaced with this hormonal, oversexed, youth. With a bitch in season in the house it’s currently like living in an episode of hollyoaks/being on tour with Motley Crue. All manner of despicable antics have been taking place between the others. Usually with Gus at the centre of the orgys and debauchery. Typical that one so lovely would be a deviant at his core. Can’t win them all I suppose. His other positive attributes gloss over the fact he’ll be heading to Soho soon I’m sure.


----------



## Clodagh (12 April 2022)

P3LH said:



			The puppy has officially been replaced with this hormonal, oversexed, youth. With a bitch in season in the house it’s currently like living in an episode of hollyoaks/being on tour with Motley Crue. All manner of despicable antics have been taking place between the others. Usually with Gus at the centre of the orgys and debauchery. Typical that one so lovely would be a deviant at his core. Can’t win them all I suppose. His other positive attributes gloss over the fact he’ll be heading to Soho soon I’m sure.
		
Click to expand...

😳🤪🤣.
The spaniel bitch I’m getting is entire, so I suppose I have Scout finding out what his nadgers are for. He too is an innocent in the world.


----------



## P3LH (12 April 2022)

Clodagh said:



			😳🤪🤣.
The spaniel bitch I’m getting is entire, so I suppose I have Scout finding out what his nadgers are for. He too is an innocent in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck! I’m not sure he even knows what’s going on, he looks perplexed everytime I find him in a compromising situation/he just really misses the tank in general! Almost at the end now…


----------



## P3LH (17 April 2022)

The tank is out of season and now we are all back together again I realise he is very much a young dog, not a puppy anymore. I am desperately hoping his chest doesn’t drop as hers did, as no dog needs to be that low at the front as this new style in corgis seems to be. It’s a shame as in every other way when she was young she had great confirmation, but her chest deepened and gives her the impression of no legs and always being overweight even when she isn’t. I’m hoping he stays a little lighter in frame but we shall see.

He is a real young dog now. His favourite pastimes include not posing for photos with the other two, destroying my lawn at every opportunity and feasting on bird seed. He is as stubborn as she is, as all corgis are, but passive with it - best expressed by the photo of them sharing a garden chair. They can no longer fit in small spaces together, but insist on doing so and neither will back down over giving something up - they’d rather stay squashed and irritating each other. She makes lots of noise at him and threats of violence and beatings, and he remains non plussed by her split personality. They work well together. Dear old H is still his favourite although he has taken to growling at him over things lately but I think this has been down to madam being in season and elsewhere - we’ve had words and he knows to make better life choices.

I do find it funny as I once said I’d never had a dog corgi, only bitches, and I’d only ever have tris as wasn’t keen on reds, oh and they must never have white on the face….and I’m rather smitten with him. oops


----------



## P3LH (7 May 2022)

His litter brother very well at the most recent breed club champ show, there was something special about that litter. He is still great fun to live with, although a very sensitive chap (who lives in fear of one of our cats, the Birman, coming anywhere near him as whisky he chases the others with success - she beats him into submission)

Think we reached a point today where it was probably our last long walk as a group. Someone’s old bones just don’t seem to want to do it anymore and for the first time, he actively didn’t enjoy his walk. So a potter will do him, which seems very strange. We made the most of the glorious weather though!


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 May 2022)

Bless him, what a lovely picture of the 3 of them .


----------



## P3LH (11 June 2022)

10 months today. He’s a bit of a dude now. Initial suspicions were right: labrador in pyjamas. Do have to watch the corgi mafia on the occasions they get a free run - no sense. Following last night we have one lame front leg and one bitten through tongue. Morons.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 June 2022)

Lovely pics especially with all three of them


----------



## Moobli (11 June 2022)

They look such characters!  Great photos.


----------



## P3LH (13 July 2022)

He is 1 in a few weeks. Unsure how that happened. Still, the easiest and most straightforward pup/dog I think I’ve ever known. Dear old H is still his favourite thing and he is very mindful when we are joined in walks by him to plod alongside - strange really.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 July 2022)

Gorgeous photo! Doesn't time fly?


----------



## P3LH (13 July 2022)

I think because he’s always been so straightforward the whole puppy to adolescent has sort of merged into some strange non-time sort of time and as a result it feels as if he has been here both only five minutes but also for a lifetime.


----------



## Unicorn (13 July 2022)

What a lovely photo!


----------



## P3LH (11 August 2022)

P3LH said:



			‘They say the next big thing is here, but to me it seems quite clear, that it’s all just a little bit of history repeating….’

After looking into a couple of other breeds, it became clear it had to be another corgi. They get under your skin & after all we were initially going to breed a litter to take one back, before deciding against it.

We discredited the idea of a dog this year and planned to seriously look next year. Then via one of the corgi people (I have said before they are like the mafia in terms of being ‘connected’…no wonder I found it so hard to find a good one first time round as a newcomer!) I heard of a litter with essentially the same breeding behind the bitch line to madam. And a super sire too who isn’t a huge overdone dog and actually has legs - a trend missing in certain corgi males (with some royal ancestors for any of you monarchists out there)

So, meet the Sherman tank’s apprentice. He is rather charming. The litter was super and very even, there wasn’t much between any of them. Some were perhaps flashier marked then him, but I don’t like too much white, and he was tailed whereas some were natural bobs. He won on temperament as was lovely and quiet, and slept on me when we first met them a few weeks ago.

I am sure he will decline all invitations to join in world domination related antics when he comes home in a few weeks time. At this stage I am not convinced he isn’t a Labrador spy, disguised in appropriate attire, sent to infiltrate the Pembroke corgi domain.
		
Click to expand...


Well, Gus the Wuss has reached his first birthday so this will be the last post - I never really set out to document on here his first year. & What a year it has been considering he has spent most of it concerned that death is around every corner via the cries of pheasants, hoovers, butterflies, kissing gates & all black cockerpoos.

He never really got the memo about being a Corgi & my initial suspicions that he is a labrador in pem clothing remains. Even further reinforced by his love of swimming in the sea and rock pooling. He is a bit different, and not the brightest spark which is ironic considering he was known as lightbulb before coming home - but he’s marvellous.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (11 August 2022)

He really is such a handsome wee guy! Can't believe he's a year old already!


----------



## Surbie (11 August 2022)

He's a super looking dog now - and I've never seen a corgi pup before - adorable!


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 August 2022)

I have really enjoyed your posts detailing his first year, he looks and sounds like a lovely boy..


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 August 2022)

He is still gorgeous!

I hope we still get to hear about (and see, of course) all your fabulous dogs.


----------



## P3LH (11 August 2022)

Thank you - I can’t fault him really. He’s always been super easy and super straightforward. Although not overly gushy with strangers, he’s sociable enough in most situations. Walks to heel off lead and with excellent recall. Not too full of himself and doesn’t think he knows best. Really simple little chap. A little quieter in some situations I’d like but that’s just him, he reads situations before acting which was what I noted most about him in the whelping box.

From a breed POV he’s a little lighter on the face than I’d have liked but that’s just me being a snob! I don’t like too much white! Until recently he did seem a little longer in the loin then I’d have liked and I hate overly long overly low corgis as seems to be a trend in the ringlately, but since maturing a bit more - this has changed and he is more dog shaped and less ferret shaped! Interestingly he’s sounder in his movement then my bitch and is bizarrely agile for a small dog. Built a bit like a highland pony, he would go all day if permitted.


----------



## misst (11 August 2022)

He is just lovely and sounds like a really lovely person too. I cannot believe that a year has passed! There are pair of quite young Pembrook Corgies being walked where I live who are new on the block and they are fabulous personalities.


----------



## P3LH (18 September 2022)

Less than a year between the two photos - i don’t really know what happened. Having seen some up dated photos of siblings many ended up quite modern and teddy bear looking. I can confirm I have a good eye for the type of corgi I like, as he like madam turned out as I envisioned. Foxy but not weedy. He still has too much white on his cheeks though! And perhaps a thicker coat than I though, notable on his chest as he’s actually really slight underneath it all. But seriously, he’s a real grown up dog now…Perhaps that means it’s time for another one….


----------



## Annette4 (18 September 2022)

P3LH said:



			Less than a year between the two photos - i don’t really know what happened. Having seen some up dated photos of siblings many ended up quite modern and teddy bear looking. I can confirm I have a good eye for the type of corgi I like, as he like madam turned out as I envisioned. Foxy but not weedy. He still has too much white on his cheeks though! And perhaps a thicker coat than I though, notable on his chest as he’s actually really slight underneath it all. But seriously, he’s a real grown up dog now…Perhaps that means it’s time for another one….
		
Click to expand...

Definitely time for another one 😜


----------



## P3LH (18 September 2022)

Annette4 said:



			Definitely time for another one 😜
		
Click to expand...

Problem is - I like them to have legs, an actual outline, ground clearance, pretty heads and good temperaments - you know that’s not easy to find in the breed anymore!!!


----------



## P3LH (18 September 2022)

Annette4 said:



			Definitely time for another one 😜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Annette4 (18 September 2022)

Very true....I know we can't have another dog until we loose Fizz but trying to at least keep my eye out so I can see how people are breeding but we may end up with a Valhund as we're finding it harder to find the type we like.


----------



## P3LH (18 September 2022)

Annette4 said:



			Very true....I know we can't have another dog until we loose Fizz but trying to at least keep my eye out so I can see how people are breeding but we may end up with a Valhund as we're finding it harder to find the type we like.
		
Click to expand...

The big names I like are all either wrapping things up or already have due to age. There are a few kennels I keep my eye on thoigh. What I’ve noticed is the type I like, and probably fairly similar to yours too, seems to be being bred by ‘no name’ breeding (if that makes sense?) eg litters away from the show ring. I don’t actually think it’s as hard to find a good one as I complain, it’s just a case of really looking.


----------



## P3LH (18 September 2022)

Basically I am in a post spey period of mourning which I knew I would be. with the exception of both needing a bit more neck, (and madam needing to lose weight again) I should have mated these two to keep going the type I like. I’ve been quite lucky with both of mine as neither are like a lot of what is about now. She was speyed last month though as I was a bit of a wuss about the risk of things going wrong, plus she’s a little lower at the front than I’d like and I worried too much about finding good homes rather than those who want one cause they’ve been on the crown or are insta famous -so I’ll just imagine what could have been in my head!


----------



## Clodagh (18 September 2022)

P3LH said:



			Basically I am in a post spey period of mourning which I knew I would be. with the exception of both needing a bit more neck, (and madam needing to lose weight again) I should have mated these two to keep going the type I like. I’ve been quite lucky with both of mine as neither are like a lot of what is about now. She was speyed last month though as I was a bit of a wuss about the risk of things going wrong, plus she’s a little lower at the front than I’d like and I worried too much about finding good homes rather than those who want one cause they’ve been on the crown or are insta famous -so I’ll just imagine what could have been in my head!
		
Click to expand...

I’m a world expert at post spay regret. I got Ffee spayed as I thought I can’t cope with home finding.
That is still entirely true, but I love so much about her, her type, trainability, athleticism, everything. 
Then I think about Red who was well bred and sold to a reputable buyer with excellent credentials and he was a puppy farm front. And I think, imagine if a pup you bred ended up there?


----------



## P3LH (18 September 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I’m a world expert at post spay regret. I got Ffee spayed as I thought I can’t cope with home finding.
That is still entirely true, but I love so much about her, her type, trainability, athleticism, everything.
Then I think about Red who was well bred and sold to a reputable buyer with excellent credentials and he was a puppy farm front. And I think, imagine if a pup you bred ended up there?
		
Click to expand...

And that, in addition to homes where their primary motivation is because they have a funny walk in Instagram videos or look cute in the crown, is why I know buying in is easier. You are quite  correct it’s just more worry than worth


----------



## P3LH (27 September 2022)

Although I said this thread was probably wrapped up once he reached one…I’m also aware he has quite the fan club here. These were taken for his breeder. He really is quite lovely. Wouldn’t be a show winner - not draught excluder enough nor dragging on the ground. More than fine by me.


----------



## Moobli (30 September 2022)

Definitely your two Luke 😂

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CiY5wpzjE1p/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## P3LH (1 October 2022)

Moobli said:



			Definitely your two Luke 😂

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CiY5wpzjE1p/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

Click to expand...

Could not be more accurate!


----------



## P3LH (6 November 2022)

Nearly 15 months old and we are on the cusp of no longer fitting in a medium sized collar - he isn’t even a particularly large corgi! Although opinions may differ I suppose as often when he’s been lying on you for some time, it feels a little like having suffered a minor stroke….


----------



## malwhit (6 November 2022)

I can't believe its 27 years ago I bought my first Pembroke. I was living in Eastbourne then and got her from Bexhill on Sea.

She hated the sea but we had great walks on the South Downs.Once my Jack Russell and her disturbed a fox. It ran past me followed by the terrier and lagging a bit behind Skippy the Corgi. The fox got away and they came back panting😀 
I did show her a bit and she always came 2nd or 3rd, but to me she was the best. I was going to breed from her but moved back up north and never got the chance. 

I keep thinking I want another, but it would have to a tricolour to avoid comparisons. Prices would need to drop too😀


----------



## P3LH (6 November 2022)

malwhit said:



			I can't believe its 27 years ago I bought my first Pembroke. I was living in Eastbourne then and got her from Bexhill on Sea.

She hated the sea but we had great walks on the South Downs.Once my Jack Russell and her disturbed a fox. It ran past me followed by the terrier and lagging a bit behind Skippy the Corgi. The fox got away and they came back panting😀
I did show her a bit and she always came 2nd or 3rd, but to me she was the best. I was going to breed from her but moved back up north and never got the chance.

I keep thinking I want another, but it would have to a tricolour to avoid comparisons. Prices would need to drop too😀
		
Click to expand...

We have a tri too - they’re all great fun. Although admittedly the tri colours are my favourite. I said I’d never have a red but look where we are now! Good breeders, proper breeders, aren’t charging the ridiculous prices seen in some of the pet for sale websites. I think they’ll always be a couple within our house now, amongst others.


----------

